
Mapillary Now Able to Recognize and Label Objects in the Wild - milliams
http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2016/09/27/semantic-segmentation-object-recognition.html
======
visarga
They apply CNNs to label pixels. The result could be used to improve other
computer vision tasks. Applied to maps they think it would be good to measure
vegetation density or the availability and sidewalks.

Hmm... okay.? I dunno what I expected.

------
aisofteng
>Here is a short list of areas where semantic segmentation is available: Graz,
Paris, San Francisco, Hong Kong, Dar es Salaam, and Mexico City.

If the method is general, why only these areas?

~~~
petern
It's because we need to upgrade and optimize some of the backend storage
layout in order to cope with the data produced.

(I'm part of the Mapillary team)

~~~
aisofteng
Thanks for elucidating - makes sense.

